# Defined Details - Focus RS Ultimate Green (CquartzUK)



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

*Defined Details - Focus RS Ultimate Green* (CquartzUK)

  ​
*The Home of Vehicle Perfection.*​
Email:- [email protected] | Tel:- 07817 224 869.

*I wish to take this opportunity to wish all Detailing world members a Happy and Joyous New Year.*

The owner had recently purchase this fine example of a Focus Rs mainly due to the previous owner care and attention. But the new owner wished it brought up to a certain standard and a few modification carried out at the same time. The Focus arrive with a general light layer of dust and grime, as expected. But was treated to the same and standard wash process as normal. Light pre snow foam to remove and heavy grime & dust. Followed by a dedicated full snow foam.



All panel gaps, light recesses, vents & badges where clean. Prior to being rinsed off and followed up with a 2 Bucket method wash. The car then was de tarred and Iron X was used to remove any fallout, prior to a further hand wash to remove all residue.



The cars body work was then clay bared and then wiped down with spies hecker panel wipe. All wheels where removed and the car placed on 4 heavy duty axle stands. I was very apparent that this has been the first time the Focus had been clayed since new & great care and attention, as we as frequent folding and changing of the clay would be required. While the wheels where taken outside once more to be cleaned and prepared for the sealant.



The wheels where first treated with smartwheels and worked over with various brushes. De tarred with Tardis and then as with the cars body work Iron X was used to remove ant metal fallout.



They were then brought in doors and blown dry. Prior to being given a panel wipe down. And sealed with CquartzUK version. Once completed the wheels where moved to a safe area to be stored for a day or so.



Few items that would be required within this detail.



Old a weathered wheel nuts, as well as the centre wheel covers which were to be replaced..





All wheel brake callipers where firstly brushed over with a wire brush. Prior to being rubbed with emery paper. This was to remove any loose or flaky rust or paint. The brake hubs where also treated to the same processes, prior to the first coat of black primer. The hubs where then treated to 3 coats of Hi heat resistant satin black paint and the callipers with yellow. Once left to dry over night the RS stickers where added and lacquered over again with heat resistant clear.



All arches where dressed and the wheels refitted to the correct torque setting. With a further replacement part.





I moved on to the engine bay. It was treated with steam and various APCs and de greasers to aid cleaning. Once completed the full engine bay was treated with Carpro Perl at 3 to 1.



Couple of before and after or the engine bay.





Moving on to the paint work and general assessment. Due to the prior viewing I knew this car was in reasonable condition. With a few deeper and more intrusive defects that would require addressing. From a personal point of view and our working within certain standard I personally will not apply a long term glass coating to cars that have not had what is deemed a correction detail. To fully address any issues within the paint. As these will be magnified and more noticeable once coated. A few test sets where carried out and I settled on Menz PF2100 on a green hex. This would then be followed up with FF4500 on a blue 3M, with extended work times. 
Defects present before and after 
O/S Wing


O/S Door


O/S 3/4 Panel


Hatch


N/S 3/4 Panel


N/S Door


N/S Wing


Bonnet


Few general work shots. Before & After.













Once all machine polishing was completed the full exterior paint work was wiped down with eraser, glass cleaned and external trims cleaned and sealed. Exhaust pipes clean & Polish Angel Vikingshield applied to the external wheel faces and left to cure.
I moved on to the last Modification to be fitted. Prior to applying the owners chosen LSP.



Products of choice


The cars exterior was given a final wipe down with Spies Hecker and inspected prior to CquartzUk being applied to all exterior paint work. All work was carried out with Carpro's guideline and as part of Defined Details Carpro Finest accreditation scheme. Once the first layer was cured and removed. A second coat was applied within the correct time scale to aid cross bonding to the first layer.
It was left to cure for a 24Hrs period to offer the coating a wipe over with Reload. Few after shots late in the evening and Cquartz curing.







Following day the Focus was treated to a coat of reload and instruction was given to the owner not to use chemicals or hand wash for a certain period after application. This gives the coating every chance of fully curing and becoming chemical resistant. 
Once again thank you for taking the time to read this post and look forward to any question you many have. I will leave you with a few after shots all taken with defused natural lighting through the skylights.
Gordon.































And as she was leaving.

















​


----------



## DPG87 (Feb 18, 2010)

Epic!


----------



## tdi30 (Oct 9, 2012)

Outstanding


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

That is stunning work


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Turned her into a stunner Gordon :thumb:


----------



## abc (Sep 30, 2009)

Great job!


----------



## matt1234 (Dec 2, 2013)

Absolutely stunning.


----------



## luke w (Dec 11, 2012)

Wow that's stunning!


----------



## sbrocks (Jul 5, 2007)

Great job, looking forward to the weather improving enough for me to give mine its first polish...........

Nice job on the calipers too...I often wonder why they never came painted from the factory...such a difference 

The only thing I would advise the owner is to return the "new" wheel nuts to Ford and buy some aftermarket solid nuts. The Ford OE ones come with a cap that lets water ingress, the cap then "blows" making the correct socket fitment a nightmare (think one of the nuts has the cap removed)...if they blow out of shape they are nearly impossible to remove without damaging the alloys FYI


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

Superb work:thumb:.SJ.


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Great stunning work on a lovely colour 👍


----------



## Scooby doo (Nov 15, 2013)

Stunning work there mate


----------



## slimjim (Mar 22, 2007)

Wow amazing work :thumb:


----------



## AGRE (Sep 25, 2008)

Looks amazing! not usually a fan of these... but when they're as clean as that... I'd have one..:thumb:!


----------



## forest-sion (Jul 3, 2012)

Awesome, love the car and colour


----------



## andrewst500 (Nov 2, 2008)

stunning work


----------



## moono16v (Oct 12, 2010)

Amazing work! :thumb:

Superb.


----------



## moono16v (Oct 12, 2010)

The colour is immense and even better in the metal. However i just dont think i could own it but would love it if say my nex door neighbour did  so i could look at it.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Stunning work gordon. And great way to maximise gloss with the menzerna and extended finishing set, really ramp up the gloss and flake. 
Perfect mate


----------



## neil b (Aug 30, 2006)

Another awesome job Gordon :thumb:


----------



## DebbieOCD (Jan 25, 2012)

Stunning work as always Gordon!


----------



## R_D_Olivaw (Sep 16, 2013)

I bet the local Ford dealership would be embarrassed with the look of their new cars if you parked that outside.

Fantastic work.

All the best RDO


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

great stuff, stunning looking focus:thumb:


----------



## diesel x (Jul 27, 2013)

Great work the car looks stunning.


----------



## leemckenna (Oct 11, 2011)

Great work as always Gordon


----------



## Kotsos (May 7, 2011)

Stunner as always Gordon. 

Fords green paint looks so nice with the green machine on it


----------



## deni2 (May 4, 2011)

Excellent work and really nice write up, :thumb:.


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

I remarked in another thread that questioned the use of a phone as opposed to a camera and stated that I thought composition was more important, these photos are very good indeed but it's the imaginative creativity that makes a thread like this stand out from the crowd.:thumb:


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Awesome work Gordon! You can see lots of effort went into this mate, love the results. Nice touch with the new wheel nuts and other bits and pieces too. :thumb:


----------



## GarveyVW (Jun 28, 2013)

Stunning job


----------



## Deacon Hays (Jul 25, 2012)

Stunning :doublesho
Really great pics and fantastic work on the RS :argie:


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Fantastic job


----------



## John M (Nov 14, 2012)

Just read the bmw, the bike and this one. All fantastic Gordon.

Any open days coming up ?

All the best

John


----------



## Forsaken (Sep 2, 2012)

Wow awesome car and work,very impressed!


----------



## Prestige Detail (Aug 27, 2012)

Spot on Gordon, as always :thumb:


----------



## unique detail (Jan 26, 2012)

Top drawer as always Gordon :thumb:


----------



## Deeper Detail (Oct 31, 2010)

Ooosh. Better than the ones I've seen with no miles on them...


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Stunning Gordon. So nice to see another thread from you! Like going back in time.  Hope you're well. 

Gloss levels are insane. One thing though, the pictures have not come out well. Are you using Photobucket? It's easy but Flickr will really help you get the best from them. Small thing I know.


----------



## Bkjames (Sep 13, 2006)

Looks stunning :thumb:


Brian


----------



## khurum6392 (Oct 11, 2012)

epic detail


----------



## Capital HF (Nov 17, 2010)

Great work, lovely car


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Looks stunning.


----------



## Leebo310 (Sep 30, 2013)

Superb work mate, really top job.


----------



## OCDcherry (Jan 22, 2014)

truly stunning


----------

